# Carving bench plans



## fasdewy57

I have been tasked to build a carving bench for an older woman who would like to carve sitting down.
She is 5 ft tall and would like her working surface about 26 to 30 inches above the floor.
I am by no means a woodworker but have been in the building trades for 40 years so a simple plan is cool.
I do have a pretty complete shop so tools are not a problem.
Thank you for any ideas or suggestions.
Clay


----------



## papadan

Maybe something along the lines of a shave horse! Search will give you plenty of pictures and plans.


----------



## Bluenote38

No knowing exactly what she's carving maybe something like the Veritas Carving Bench

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=31153&cat=1,41637

It would be a good starting place. It's iron and Maple or Birch and expensive but a good beginning for a design primarily for relief carving. If she's carving in the round then possibly a floor model of this carving stand would work well

http://woodarchivist.com/607-build-carving-stand/

Or a Black and Decker Workmate with a new top a la John Taylor on Youtube.

Tool storage will be important too. A multi-tiered carousel would work well.


----------



## Bluenote38

No knowing exactly what she's carving maybe something like the Veritas Carving Bench

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=31153&cat=1,41637

It would be a good starting place. It's iron and Maple or Birch and expensive but a good beginning for a design primarily for relief carving. If she's carving in the round then possibly a floor model of this carving stand would work well

http://woodarchivist.com/607-build-carving-stand/

Or go for a heavy bench with several great features for $15.00 http://www.wwwoodcarver.com/digital-books/tilting-carvers-bench.html

Or a Black and Decker Workmate with a new top a la John Taylor on Youtube.

Tool storage will be important too. A multi-tiered carousel would work well.


----------



## papadan

She wants to sit, so go with a shave horse and add a jig for whatever type carving she wants to do.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/394416879842063323/


----------



## fasdewy57

Thanks guys, found out that she is doing Japanese wood carving, have to look into that.
When I come up with something I will post progress and pictures on this thread and if anyone has more ideas feel free to share.
Thanks 
Clay


----------



## fasdewy57

> No knowing exactly what she s carving maybe something like the Veritas Carving Bench
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=31153&cat=1,41637
> 
> It would be a good starting place. It s iron and Maple or Birch and expensive but a good beginning for a design primarily for relief carving. If she s carving in the round then possibly a floor model of this carving stand would work well
> 
> http://woodarchivist.com/607-build-carving-stand/
> 
> Or go for a heavy bench with several great features for $15.00 http://www.wwwoodcarver.com/digital-books/tilting-carvers-bench.html
> 
> Or a Black and Decker Workmate with a new top a la John Taylor on Youtube.
> 
> Tool storage will be important too. A multi-tiered carousel would work well.
> Yeah something like your third link but not quite as elaborate.
> Okay starting to get ideas formed.
> Thanks
> Clay
> 
> - Bluenote38


----------



## mpounders

Here is a portable carving bench I built. It is made for carving in the round. more so than relief carving, but it might work for that also.


----------



## dbeck

If she likes a chair/stool instead of a bench, i use a carving board myself. It works great for a variety of types of carving. Add a piece with holes in it for putting pegs/wedges in and you are all set. Google and pinterest have boat loads of them to look at.


----------

